# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  June

## nyparisberlin

Are there any cool events June 20-25? I'm fine just going to the beach during the day but I'm sure I will want to go out and mingle in the evening. Live music, laid-back bars, parties..

----------


## andynap

> Are there any cool events June 20-25? I'm fine just going to the beach during the day but I'm sure I will want to go out and mingle in the evening. Live music, laid-back bars, parties..



Welcome. If you are online while there click on this link everyday for up to date events- http://www.news-sbh.com/en_US/ or pick up a copy at your locals stores.

----------


## nyparisberlin

Thanks Andy

----------


## JEK

Just spotted this in Le Journal, The weekly magazine in French only.

----------


## elgreaux

Looks like a celebration of the national "Fete de la Musique" on the main dock in Gustavia on Sunday, June 21 from 4pm to midnight with a raffle... there is usually music in other places that day as well...

----------


## JEK



----------

